# how well do controversial t-shirts sell?



## Tbnefi33 (May 6, 2008)

Hi I got some controversial shirt Ideals how well dose controversial stuff sell ? Has any 
of yall ever sold shirts with controversial stuff 
on them ?


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: controversial shirts*

You can sell *anything* Tim. It is all down to how you market and present your item.

Obviously some products sell far better than others, so sales volume will be dictated by the desirabilty of your product.

I have sold controversial items in the past in the past with very little flak. I think people are a lot more broad minded nowadays.

You have to focus on *where* you will sell your items though. Not all sites (or web hosts) will be so open minded.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: controversial shirts*

I think Will is right...with controversial items, where you sell your items becomes more important. It becomes more important to define your target market, and cut a path directly to them.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: controversial shirts*

Just to let you know there's thousands of people selling those tshirts, soooo... Be prepared for a big competition.Goodluck.


----------



## Xpressive Ink (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: controversial shirts*

I have been putting together a small line of controversial items. I just figure put them on the website and if they sell they sell. There is always a market for just about anything. Thats just my thought on the idea.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: controversial shirts*

It's all in the marketing. Just be sure to copyright your designs and be prepared to fight for them. A good lawyer is a great asset.


----------



## Tbnefi33 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: controversial shirts*

I'll probley use my own website to sell them some of the company may get 
offended by the graphics that will be on there. Not sure on how to copy right them. I finaly got my screen printing press done I can start desing and 
making them.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

*Re: controversial shirts*



Tbnefi33 said:


> I'll probley use my own website to sell them some of the company may get
> offended by the graphics that will be on there.


What do you mean by "some of the company?"

Legally, as long as the shirt is not obscene you are probably protected. (That doesn't mean you won't have problems, though.) Defining "obscene" can be very tricky, but I've seen thousands of offensive shirts and I would guess that maybe a dozen of them would be considered obscene. Do a lot of research, then if you still aren't sure, contact a lawyer (or go with a different line of shirts.)


----------



## Showtime Tee's (May 12, 2008)

*Re: controversial shirts*

I have found that controversial designs draw a lot more laughs than sales. That said, as long as you get the controversial designs in front of the right target market, your shirts will sell. Personally, I had a couple designs of that nature that drew a lot of laughs but weren't selling very well. Once I narrowed my target market within my already well-defined target market, sales for those designs started to pick up.


----------



## PleaseDressMe (Sep 5, 2008)

Tshirt Hell does well, I think that answers your question right there!


----------



## Tbnefi33 (May 6, 2008)

What is t-shirt hell ?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Tbnefi33 said:


> What is t-shirt hell ?


it's an online store that sells offensive t-shirts. type in tshirt hell in google (or just go to t-shirthell.com) and you'll see their website with their line of t-shirts. They sell millions per year, but they've been around for years. I think they pretty much started the "offensive t-shirts" niche online.


----------

